# Ebenen / Layer verschieben sich! Hilfe!



## mausilein-gvm (19. Februar 2005)

Was kann man machen, damit sich die Ebenen nicht mehr verschieben, wenn  man die größe des Browsers äbdert bzw. die Auflösung.

Bitte helft mir!

Zu sehen, was ich meine ist auf www.germanpartys.de bei der index.php (also gleich am Anfang)

Bitte helft mir, muss dem Typen sagen, was man da machen kann, damit sich das nicht verschiebt.

Bitte Bitte helft mir


----------



## DrOverflow (19. Februar 2005)

Das erreicht man mit absoluten Größenangaben in CSS. 
In SelfHTML findet sich einiges zu diesem Thema!

Wenn du dich nicht auskennen solltest, wäre es empfehlenswert, die Frage im CSS-Forum zu posten!

lg D;-]c


----------



## Maik (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

da alle DIVs in dem Dokument / Anzeigefenster absolut positioniert sind, der Rest der Seite aber mit einem zentrierten Tabellen-Konstrukt aufgebaut ist, verschiebt sich natürlich auch die Tabelle gegenüber den DIVs, wenn die horizontale Fenstergrösse verändert wird. Denn die DIVs befinden sich nicht wirklich innerhalb der Tabellen-Struktur, sondern liegen fest positioniert darüber.

[editpost 09.34]
Mein Tipp: die DIVs bzw. deren Inhalte in den relevanten Tabellenzellen einbetten.

greez, maik.l


----------



## mausilein-gvm (22. Februar 2005)

Gut... bloß kleine Frage wie geht das?


----------

